# Scrap Gold



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 12, 2012)

Content removed by author.


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't know but I looks awesome! I think you just invented a new type of gem :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 13, 2012)

Did you precipitate the powder yourself?If so,what method did you use to precipitate? Did you wash the powder before melting it? And if so did you use nitric? Copper nitrate crystals are blue,I am just wondering if that had anything to do with it.
But yes it does have a very beautiful look to it.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 13, 2012)

The source of your solution may give the answer to your question. The button looks to be more like a karat alloy than fine gold so if it's a jewellers stripping solution the colour in the flux might be from copper that strips along with the gold, it's also possible that not all the cyanide was removed from the powder and that colours your flux depending on the other metals in the salts remaining.


----------



## Geo (Mar 13, 2012)

isn't cyanide a blue-green crystal? keep in mind im a little bit color blind. :roll:


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 13, 2012)

Geo said:


> isn't cyanide a blue-green crystal? keep in mind im a little bit color blind. :roll:


No. Snow white. 
I expect that blue slag is loaded with copper. 

Harold


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 13, 2012)

Content removed by the author.


----------



## Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

Typically, what is done is to digest the zinc away with nitric acid. The oxidizing nature of the nitric acid will destroy some of the cyanide and be all that much "safer".

goldsilverpro posted excellent advice on recovering the gold, just search it up.


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 13, 2012)

Content removed by author.


----------



## Lou (Mar 13, 2012)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=12673&p=126654&hilit=cyanide#p126654


It's pretty straightforward. Just rinse the zinc precipitate as much as possible. If you're really concerned, add an excess of strong bleach.


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 13, 2012)

Content removed by author.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 30, 2013)

This is the second topic where Noble Metals Recovery, LL have removed all that he posted... don't like it!

:evil: 

Göran


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 30, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> This is the second topic where Noble Metals Recovery, LL have removed all that he posted... don't like it!
> 
> :evil:
> 
> Göran


It's against board policy. I'm going to ban him for his trouble. 

Harold


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Jul 30, 2013)

I vote to be banned


----------

